# Push start doesn't work after programming new key.



## MatrixEffect (May 13, 2016)

Hello everyone! I just picked up a new key for my 2013 LTZ and when I tried to program the new fob something went wrong and now neither key will let me start the car. ( push start)

The old key fob will still let me use the remote start and door locks.
The new key fob will let me control the locks. However neither one will let me start the car when I hit the push start button.

I think I may have either unprogrammed the old key accedently, or I tripped some sort of antitheft system. Do you fine folks have any ideas of something I could try?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you sure the Dealer doesn't have to program the Key?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Are you sure the Dealer doesn't have to program the Key?


Page 2-5 of the owner's manual. Page 2-7 covers what to do if no keys are recognized. I'd try that.

Only the dealer can erase a key. (And it erases all of them.)


----------



## MatrixEffect (May 13, 2016)

So I left my car at the dealer overnight (luckily this happened in the parking lot after buying the new key) and they called me today saying the car started later that night with the original fob. They were also able to program the new key using the steps provided in the owners manual instead of using their "computer" that would have cost ~$50 (Which is why I was doing it myself in the first place.)

I'm going to assume that the car was in some sort of lock down mode and just needed to time out. The dealership said they didn't know what was wrong or why it started working again.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MatrixEffect said:


> So I left my car at the dealer overnight (luckily this happened in the parking lot after buying the new key) and they called me today saying the car started later that night with the original fob. They were also able to program the new key using the steps provided in the owners manual instead of using their "computer" that would have cost ~$50 (Which is why I was doing it myself in the first place.)
> 
> I'm going to assume that the car was in some sort of lock down mode and just needed to time out. The dealership said they didn't know what was wrong or why it started working again.


Well that's good news! What were they doing on the lot late at night? Was this the CRUZE immobilizer feature in action?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MatrixEffect said:


> I'm going to assume that the car was in some sort of lock down mode and just needed to time out.


Perhaps. I've come to realize there's a glaring security issue with the current key setup. Someone with access to the car (such as a valet) could program their key to it. In fact program all GM cars they handle to it. (There's no limit on how many cars can be programmed to the same fob.) Then steal the cars later. It doesn't matter their key doesn't work mechanically, the key fob is in the car's memory, so the thief can get the car as easily as the owner.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Funny this just happened to me at the dealer ship.. they tried it in manual and messed it up and the car would not do anything.. 3 hours later they had to use there computer to reprogram the key


----------

